
Cabeau reinvents GPS Smart Locks with a tracker that creates cellular hotspots - douggeller
https://www.cabeau.com/pages/track-and-shield
======
mtmail
It's just "Join the waitlist to be the first to find out more", no information
at all, doesn't even say Lock or GPS.

Sadly [https://www.dfnionline.com/product-news/cabeau-unveils-
new-t...](https://www.dfnionline.com/product-news/cabeau-unveils-new-track-
shield-gps-lock-26-03-2019/)

